# T3 alone or t3 and t4 together for fat loss?



## xPaPix (Oct 19, 2012)

Hi guys, im currently running 150mcg of t3 with anavar and proviron, was just wondering if I should be running t4 with the t3?.... Taking my t3 all at once in morning, 2 days on 2 days off, also taking temp in morning as advised by a member on here (*ausbuilt*). on the two days off im taking ephedrine. any advice would be appreciated, Thanks


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

No need to 2on 2off at all.

And t4 would help bit no sure what dose.


----------

